# Newest Orbea in the stable



## mtsheron

I just added a new Orbea to my stable. Still have the Aqua but now a 2013 Orca. Here is a picture of the purely stock beast with added Spinergy Stealth PBO wheels.


----------



## mtsheron

Well since this picture.......which I must update I have installed a new Orca carbon stem and the SRAM Force 2.2 powerglide crankset.

Hopefully will test ride it this weekend and be able to report back a success. I did find out that the outer cup on the new Force is only used with the Apex setup. Will post a picture soon I hope when the sun comes back to visit.


----------



## mtsheron

Added new SRAM white hoods; Orca carbon fiber stem; and Force 2.2 powerglide crank!


----------



## Sundog

I will go ahead and say it. 

Sweet.


----------



## mtsheron

Sundog said:


> I will go ahead and say it.
> 
> Sweet.


Thanks buddy! It is a work in progress.


----------



## Jen_I_Am

That's a GORGEOUS bike! I bought myself an Aqua TPX in August when the tax holidays were going on. I have an older Orca I really love but it beats me up pretty good so it's not suitable for commuting lol.... I really like what you've done with your new bike. NICE!

....I have my heart set on an Avant now that it looks like I will be spending at least part of this winter in Wisconsin and have equipped myself to ride in the cold. I think the disc brakes will be schweet. Please continue to post pics of your work in progress!:thumbsup:


----------



## mtsheron

Jen_I_Am said:


> That's a GORGEOUS bike! I bought myself an Aqua TPX in August when the tax holidays were going on. I have an older Orca I really love but it beats me up pretty good so it's not suitable for commuting lol.... I really like what you've done with your new bike. NICE!
> 
> ....I have my heart set on an Avant now that it looks like I will be spending at least part of this winter in Wisconsin and have equipped myself to ride in the cold. I think the disc brakes will be schweet. Please continue to post pics of your work in progress!:thumbsup:


Not much left to do

I am going to drop the levers on the drop bars a tad and install Yokozuna SS shift cables for now. 

Long term will be adding a Force medium cage WiFli RD and Force FD as well as maybe the Force brakes and maybe just maybe the Force shifters to round the groupo out to an all Force bike.

No hurry however to do that right now. It rides great. My next thing is putting together a wheel with cassette for the trainer so I can use beater tires on it so as to not destroy my Conti race tires!

How do you like your Orca Gold?


----------



## Jen_I_Am

I really, really love the Orca Gold. But I do most of my riding in the cities of New Orleans and Milwaukee where the pothole and crater are landmarks lol. It's a full carbon bike and it beats the tar out of me. On days when I hit the River Road or a smooth trail it's ideal. The Aqua has really been my go-to lately.

Sounds like you have great plans for your Aqua! There are so many affordable upgrades that can be done to make that amazing bike even better. I am SO glad I decided to buy it, rather than plunk down an extra $1200 for another full-carbon ride. I actually like it better than my Trek Pilot 6.2 and a Madone I owned for a few miserable months. I never would have guessed I would have fallen in love with an aluminum frame like this. All I have changed are the handlebar stem to an Orbea carbon from the FSA, and swapped the men's Selle Italia for my own Selle Italia Diva I've owned for a few years.. Come spring I will probably be needing a wheelset and hubs. Did you know these bikes have a $70 chain as standard equipment? 

I am dreading winter in Milwaukee, so I am equipping myself and my bike for the weather and when all else fails we have the indoor riding experience (they provide cassette) and we even have an indoor MTB course! My husband almost had a heart attack when I bought a GORE winter coat and gloves LOL


----------



## mtsheron

I had a 2011 Aqua TPX but sold it a few weeks ago. It was a nice ride for sure. The full carbon Orca just offers a bit more. Slightly lighter and better equipped for climbing which living here in the NC mountains you need.

Enjoy the Aqua I sure did.


----------



## mtsheron

Installed the new shifter cables today (Yokozuna SS). These are great cables folks! Also put a 1070 SRAM 11-26 cassette on the bike and using the 11-32 for the trainer.

I had heard the Yoko's were a bit stiff but they work like a champ. Crisper shifting now. I am sure once they get stretched I will be dialing in again.


----------



## mtsheron

Well I said I was not doing anything else but I lied!

I detest these house brakes on the bike so I ordered the current model Force brakes; Force rear WiFli medium cage derailleur and a Force FD as well as Yokozuna Reaction Jet-Lubed full cable kit to compliment the shifter cables and going to redo the brakes when the other components come in. 

Done after that unless I can find the Force shifters for a sweeeeeet deal! Then to sell off the Rival components that are still in great shape. Any takers???????


----------



## Sundog

mtsheron said:


> Well I said I was not doing anything else but I lied!
> 
> Done after that unless I can find the Force shifters for a sweeeeeet deal! Then to sell off the Rival components that are still in great shape. Any takers???????


What do you have - and how much?


----------



## mtsheron

Sundog said:


> What do you have - and how much?


Front and rear Rival medium cage derailleur; set of Orbea house brakes < basically the brakes with the Orbea "O" symbol on them that came with the bike. 

I also have the SRAM Apex crankset but you have that on your bike already so that I doubt would be of interest to you.

So the front and rear derailleur I would take $50 delivered continental US. A price check shows $47 and $102 respectively new. These are hardly used or maybe for about 300 miles on the bike.

Brakes if one wanted them $35 delivered. The crankset I would take $80 delivered.


----------



## Sundog

mtsheron said:


> Well I said I was not doing anything else but I lied!
> 
> I detest these house brakes on the bike so I ordered the current model Force brakes; Force rear WiFli medium cage derailleur and a Force FD as well as Yokozuna Reaction Jet-Lubed full cable kit to compliment the shifter cables and going to redo the brakes when the other components come in.
> 
> Done after that unless I can find the Force shifters for a sweeeeeet deal! Then to sell off the Rival components that are still in great shape. Any takers???????


I am probably going to regret this - but since I am on my first road bike - and I've got no real frame of reference - I've got to ask what is so terrible about the stock O brakes that Orbeas come with (mine included)?


----------



## mtsheron

Sundog said:


> I am probably going to regret this - but since I am on my first road bike - and I've got no real frame of reference - I've got to ask what is so terrible about the stock O brakes that Orbeas come with (mine included)?


Nothing for the most part. They stop your bike and work but if you ever have used the higher end brakes you get better modulation and they just overall have a better feel to them. Plus the stock O brakes the cam lock is horrible to me and sub-par as much as I take the wheels on and off.

But overall they will do.........it is just when you have a chance to put better on I highly endorse it. Mainly because brakes on a bike are one the major components as far as safety goes in my book.


----------



## Gaspasser1

Awesome looking bike!!!
I just ordered a 2013 Orca Bronze Di2 and was wondering where you bought your CF stem? I would like to put a CF stem, handlebars and seat post on mine.


----------



## mtsheron

Gaspasser1 said:


> Awesome looking bike!!!
> I just ordered a 2013 Orca Bronze Di2 and was wondering where you bought your CF stem? I would like to put a CF stem, handlebars and seat post on mine.


Hello Gaspasser. The stem is nice isn't it! I bought from a guy on e-bay. I have an extra one that is a 120mm length that is an extra I would sell to you cheaper than what you could buy one from if you need a 120mm one.

Just let me know. I would let you have it for $25 delivered.


----------



## Gaspasser1

Yes, the stem is nice. I will check and see what size I need. If it's 120 I will definitely take you up on the offer, thanks!


----------



## lycokayaker

whats the benefit of the orbea stem over the FSA? Is it a weight savings?


----------



## mtsheron

lycokayaker said:


> whats the benefit of the orbea stem over the FSA? Is it a weight savings?


No not really. Just matches the bike and was very good price.


----------



## jackie

My Orca Gold, black and Red. with Sram Red groupo.


----------



## mtsheron

jackie said:


> My Orca Gold, black and Red. with Sram Red groupo.
> View attachment 293241
> View attachment 293242


Sweeeeet!


----------



## 8bit_marlon

mtsheron said:


> Added new SRAM white hoods; Orca carbon fiber stem; and Force 2.2 powerglide crank!
> 
> View attachment 288487


Was the Force Powerglide crankset a 1 for 1 swap with the Apex crankset that came stock? I've been thinking about swapping mine out.


----------



## mtsheron

8bit_marlon said:


> Was the Force Powerglide crankset a 1 for 1 swap with the Apex crankset that came stock? I've been thinking about swapping mine out.


Yes it was. The only thing you have to do is not use the big wide spacer that is on the Apex setup. Other than that it is a perfect matchup.


----------



## Sundog

mtsheron said:


> Yes it was. The only thing you have to do is not use the big wide spacer that is on the Apex setup. Other than that it is a perfect matchup.


Did you stick with the threaded bottom bracket or convert to a BB30 set up?


----------



## mtsheron

Sundog said:


> Did you stick with the threaded bottom bracket or convert to a BB30 set up?


My Orca is a BB30 from the factory.


----------



## Sundog

mtsheron said:


> My Orca is a BB30 from the factory.


Right - I know that the frame is set up for BB30 with a 68 mm machined bearing housing installed to contain a BB30 bottom bracket - but you originally had an Apex crank - which only comes with a threaded GXP bottom bracket. The Orca frame would have some sort of adapter to allow for the GXP set up. 

Force is available in GXP and BB30 - so my question is, did you remove the GXP adapter and go with a true BB30 set up (pressed bearings with c-clip) - or did you thread another GXP bottom bracket in to use the Force cranks?


----------



## mtsheron

Sundog said:


> Right - I know that the frame is set up for BB30 with a 68 mm machined bearing housing installed to contain a BB30 bottom bracket - but you originally had an Apex crank - which only comes with a threaded GXP bottom bracket. The Orca frame would have some sort of adapter to allow for the GXP set up.
> 
> Force is available in GXP and BB30 - so my question is, did you remove the GXP adapter and go with a true BB30 set up (pressed bearings with c-clip) - or did you thread another GXP bottom bracket in to use the Force cranks?


Nothing threaded. It was a total press fit. The Force I installed was press fit too.


----------



## Sundog

My bad. I had not realized that Apex was ever available in a BB30 configuration. But as i look closer - I do see some on Ebay. 

Thanks for setting me straight.

BTW - my Orca B frame should be built up tomorrow. It will be full force - with Red shifters and Praxis Works chain rings. Same color as yours.

The reason I was curious - was the frame that Orbea sent me had a threaded adapter installed in the BB - and I was making the conversion to BB30. 

thanks, again.


----------



## mtsheron

Sundog said:


> My bad. I had not realized that Apex was ever available in a BB30 configuration. But as i look closer - I do see some on Ebay.
> 
> Thanks for setting me straight.
> 
> BTW - my Orca B frame should be built up tomorrow. It will be full force - with Red shifters and Praxis Works chain rings. Same color as yours.
> 
> The reason I was curious - was the frame that Orbea sent me had a threaded adapter installed in the BB - and I was making the conversion to BB30.
> 
> thanks, again.


No problem. It does get confusing for sure all these different configurations. You can actually take my frame and add the adapter to be threaded to use more than just BB30 systems.

You will have to post pictures when you get that built up!


----------



## Sundog

mtsheron;4743505You will have to post pictures when you get that built up![/QUOTE said:


> Hoping to have it tonight. LBS ordered the wrong bearings - or I would already have it.
> 
> I will be anxious to see what the new ride ends up weighing. I was quite disappointed that the Orca B frame itself weighs around 300g more than the Onix. You get some of that difference back (about 200g) when you put the fork into the mix (onix has alloy steer tube).
> 
> Also - I started a thread about tires on this frame - was hoping that you and the other Bronze owners would chime in.
> 
> Thanks.


----------

